# Puppies first time out - They loved it!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The pups are now 4 weeks old and today we took them outside for the first time. They absolutely LOVED it and were having so much fun running around. (2 Sables and 4 Solid Blacks)


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh man! Cuteness overload!! Those are amazing pics.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

SOOO adorable! Makes me wish I had known my Ava when she was that age!!!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

So cute. Beautiful pups


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm still amazed when seeing GSD puppies this young...to think of what they grow into...amazing.

They look like a happy & healthy litter!!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Adorable. Looks like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I really must stop looking at puppy pictures! Because pictures like these make me remember how wonderful puppies are, and yet do nothing to remind me of how much work they are!
Sheilah


----------



## Kdrees (Nov 25, 2012)

Those pictures sure don't help my puppy fever..... I want one.... Bad. It's driving my husband crazy all the breeder and rescue browsing I have been doing lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

AAWWW! Cuteness overload. I too keep looking at Xerxes when I got him at 8 weeks old and he went and played with the big kids when Jasira was 11 months old and had a play date with her 11 month old GSD friend and they were wrestling at the dog park and he was in there biting tails and legs! LOL ( I have to get that pic off my desktop. ) I want a puppy! NO!! You already have two. Thats enough!! ( Arguing with self hehe)


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

They are so freakin cute.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Puppiesssssss! :wild:


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh jeez. How cute are they?! Love the little guy (gal?) that's carrying the leaf in its mouth. I'll take him!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It's a she


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wish I could have all of them in my lap. You always have puppies with the sweetest faces. They must grow up to be really great dogs. :wub:

I want this one!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was looking at them on FB today!! So adorable! I miss my litter I wish they would stay that small and adorable forever...lol!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You look at these pictures and think, "I want one!". Then you get one. Then you regret you ever fell for it. Then you work your butt off. Then after ten months you look back and think," I am so proud of my big dog!" Then you see another puppy picture and oh.....torture! I think I am addicted


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

doesnt get any cuter than that!!!!!!! ill take the one in picture #2


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> *I think I am addicted *


Me too! :wub:....they are so adorable! 

(We want a male dog next)

Are you and hubby keeping any of them? 

 Kat


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Kat, no they are all sold.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Hi Kat, no they are all sold.


...knew they would be, and probably FAST! 
Beautiful litter! (That little male stole my heart!...:wub:...thought I might have to make another road trip)

 Kat


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm really glad to hear they are all sold. So much puppy cuteness on a Saturday morning had me ready to head for my car keys and make a road trip. Every time I look at such cute puppies I have to control myself. Really I think I'm ready for one more. All that beautiful puppy breath and tails. I'm hopelessly in love with GSD puppies and then when I look at Raina at 4 years old I can't believe its' been 4 years already. They grow up way too fast.


----------

